# Lidl TARGA LCD TV



## MaryBe (23 Nov 2008)

I bought the lcd tv in lidl yesterday.  Very pleased with it (for kitchen) but would like to connect 2 small speakers.  Does anybody know if that is possible and if so how.  Obviously you've guessed that I am an idiot when it comes to technology!


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Nov 2008)

Read the instruction manual . It usually gives the details for adding audio .


----------



## MaryBe (23 Nov 2008)

I have read the manual (doh) The set has two audio inputs.  1 is for Video and the other is for VGA connection but I don't know what VGA is!


----------



## Bosshog (23 Nov 2008)

VGA


----------



## Pique318 (23 Nov 2008)

You need audio out. Look for something like [broken link removed]


----------



## Radar (23 Nov 2008)

Does the TV have a SCART connector at the rear? It is a long socket with 20 flat contacts. If so, this will have audio out. You can get a suitable SCART cable with audio connectors at most TV/HiFi shops.

However, regardless of what audio out connectors are on your TV, the signal level won't be sufficient to drive speakers directly. You will need either a separate amplifier and speakers or combined amplifier/speakers (the type normally used for iPods, MP3 players, etc.).


----------



## MaryBe (24 Nov 2008)

Pique318 said:


> You need audio out. Look for something like [broken link removed]


 
There are eight connections like that.  The manual says that 
2 are for "Audio Input for component connection" 
2 are for "Audio input for S-Video or Video connection"
2 are for "Component input (YPObPr)"
2 are for "Video input"


----------



## MaryBe (24 Nov 2008)

Radar said:


> Does the TV have a SCART connector at the rear? It is a long socket with 20 flat contacts. If so, this will have audio out. You can get a suitable SCART cable with audio connectors at most TV/HiFi shops.
> 
> However, regardless of what audio out connectors are on your TV, the signal level won't be sufficient to drive speakers directly. You will need either a separate amplifier and speakers or combined amplifier/speakers (the type normally used for iPods, MP3 players, etc.).


 

Yes there are two scart connectors.  I hope to get bose small speakers.  Do you know if they supply a small amplifier or what do you recommend.


----------



## Radar (25 Nov 2008)

Bose do a range of good speakers, depending on your budget and sound quality requirement. As I said, if you get just speakers, you will have to buy a separate amplifier to drive them. Alternatively, you can get what are called 'active speakers' which have a small amplifier built into them. Bose sell computer speakers (Bose Computer MusicMonitor) which may suit your purpose - check their website.

Remember that active speakers need to be plugged into a power socket also - something to bear in mind if you are mounting them remotely.


----------

